# Festplatteninfo auslesen



## javadanny (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo
würde mal gerne wissen, mit welcher Funktion man Informationen über die Festplatte auslesen kann wie z.B. Festplattengröße, Name, freier Speicherplatz und so!


----------



## Roar (1. Jun 2004)

mit javax.swing.filechooser.FileSystemView
freier Speicherplatz geht ohne JNI nicht.


----------



## javadanny (2. Jun 2004)

Kann mir da mal jemand ein stück code geben, mit dem man das auslesen kann.


----------



## Maks (2. Jun 2004)

ein tiefergehender Hinweis wäre nett, ich hab unter google nach Beispielen gesucht, leider gibts da nur immer was mit Icon auf Desktop verändern oder alles mögliche um Filemanipulation, aber nichts über Systeminfos auslesen:

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?thread=518826&forum=57&message=2478455
Hier ein Auszug:

```
With javax.swing.filechooser.FileSystemView you can get the icon, display name and description of a file.
With this your Filechooser looks nicer.

Create your own TreeCellRenderer use the FileSystemView and set it as render for the tree.
Have fun!
If you need any help with this, feel free to send me an e-mail.
```

Würde mich aber auch interessieren wie man z.B. den Computernamen ausliest und die Hardware Informationen
Habe mal gehört, daß das bei Java gar nicht so leicht möglich ist, weil Java anders als C++ SIcherheitssperren eingebaut hat?


----------



## Schreihalz (6. Okt 2005)

Da ich ein Thread zu diesem Thema gefunden habe, mache ich kein neues auf. 

Hallo. Ich habe jetzt auch das Problem, System-Informationen auslesen zu müssen.
Festplatten-Kapazität und wievie davonl frei ist. Vielleicht hat sich was seit dem letzten Posting was geändert und jemand weiss etwas konkreter, wie man das Problem löst.

vg
Schreihalz


----------



## bygones (6. Okt 2005)

es hat sich nichts geändert und in dem Bereich wird sich auch nicht viel ändern.. Systeminformationen gehen nur über JNI !


----------



## Roar (6. Okt 2005)

File#getTotalSpace()
File#getFreeSpace()


----------



## Magic-Alex (19. Okt 2005)

Hallo, 

File#getTotalSpace() 
File#getFreeSpace()

ja aber leider ist das doch erst in *Java 1.6 *enthalten. Oder gibts es das schon? 

Suche nämlich auch dringendst eine Lösung um den Wert für den freien Speicherplatz zu erhalten. 

Ciao Alex


----------

